# Your favourite Juices?



## Naiwen (Aug 25, 2020)

I take back my word on losing interest for food and drinks topics. My personal favourites are : orange, apple, guava and watermelon. What about you?


----------



## Anonymous. (Aug 25, 2020)

Apple Juice/Cider


----------



## marti (Aug 26, 2020)

Orange


----------



## stluee (Oct 4, 2020)

orange and grape, I don't drink it often. Alot of sugar in it.


----------



## pat (Feb 25, 2021)

orange


----------



## burtie (May 6, 2021)

grapefruit


----------



## Pig Hip (May 6, 2021)

Apple. Really puckers your senses for a short time.


----------



## ZandraJoi (May 30, 2021)

I love carrot as well as orange juice. Tho I drink the carrot more.


----------



## Martee (May 30, 2021)

I'm an apple juice kinda guy - just always hit the spot for me, especially on a hot day. Cold apple juice really just quenches my thirst. Lately though, I've found myself favoring cranberry juice, maybe my head is telling me it's time for a change! Although I'm not sure how anyone can drink carrot juice haha - makes me all yucky! As long as you like it though @ZandraJoi, that's all that matters!


----------



## Harry (May 31, 2021)

Apple, why ? Because we used to get everything else in plenty. Apple was a new comer in our local market. So welcoming a new taste and experience was interesting. 

I could always fall back to orange juice. There is also a mango juice brand which is very popular locally.


----------

